# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Новые возможности форума- АЛЬБОМЫ!

## Mazaykina

Добрый день, дорогие друзья!
Вот новый подарок к весенним праздникам! Теперь мы можем создавать свои альбомы и комментировать альбомы  друзей. 
Что такое фотография? _ Фотография- это параллельный мир, застывший во времени._ Так давайте поделимся этим миром друг с другом!

*Пошаговая инструкция к созданию альбома.*
1. Зайдите в свой профиль и слева под списком друзей увидите Альбом. 
2. Добавить новый Альбом
3. Придумываете название,  описание и выбираете тип: для всех, для избранного круга или для использования в профиле вместо аватаров.
4. Далее кликаете на Выбрать файлы и достаете изображения из компьютера, которые хотите загрузить. (При нажатой ctrl можно выбрать сразу несколько фотографий).
Фотография не должна превышать 1000 на 800 пикселей и быть не больше 500 кб. 
5. Все ваши файлы загрузятся в основную папку. Вы их перетаскиваете в нижнюю часть экрана. Там есть такая надпись: 2. Перетащите загруженные ранее файлы в эту зону, чтобы вложить их.6. Собрав все нужные для этого альбома фотографии- нажимаете Готово 
7. Открылся ваш альбом. Теперь можно написать пояснения к каждой фотографии слева, в пустом окошке. Когда все написано и выбрана фотография для обложки- кликаем на Сохранить. Всё, альбом готов. Ждите гостей и их комментариев. 

Посмотреть все альбомы можно, кликнув на кнопку СООБЩЕСТВА (она находится прямо под шариком Детский раздел). Слева располагаются все альбомы пользователей, справа - ваши. 

*Условия создания альбомов:
*Группа "Зарегистрированные пользователи" Могут ТОЛЬКО смотреть чужие альбомы, но не комментировать их.
Группа 1 (5 сообщений)  - Могут смотреть чужие альбомы и комментировать их.
Группа 2 (30 сообщ. и 30 дней) Могут создавать свои альбомы , но не более 50 фотографий, просматривать и комментировать другие.
Группа 3 (100 сооб. и 100 дней) Могут создавать свои альбомы , но не более 100 фотографий, просматривать и комментировать другие.
Группа 4 (500 сооб. и 365 дней) Могут создавать свои альбомы , но не более 200 фотографий, просматривать и комментировать другие.


*И в заключение: для всех желающих - в ближайшее время будет объявлен новый конкурс, о котором подробно расскажем в разделе Онлайн конкурсов.*

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Фотография- это параллельный мир, застывший во времени.


Марин, это неординерное фото? т.е. необычное - рядом?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, это неординерное фото? т.е. необычное - рядом?


Людочка, у тебя может быть несколько альбомов- в одном неординарное, другой о работе, третий- ты сама во всей красе. Кто-то своих питомцев любит фотографировать, кто места, где побывал. В общем- СВОБОДА мысли и полет фантазии!

----------

